# ISPConfig Multiserver: Unable to connect to mysql server



## Timmaeh (9. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich versuche gerade, meinen zweiten Server als Slave des ersten Servers zu installieren. Dazu gehe ich bei der ISPConfig Installation in den Expert Mode und gebe als erstes die MySQL Daten des Slave-Servers an, danach die des Master-Servers. Nachdem ich mit [Enter] den Datenbanknamen des Master-Servers bestätige, kommt die Meldung '_Unable to connect to mysql server_' und der Vorgang startet von vorne.

Ich habe die Daten schon etliche Male überprüft, hilft leider nichts...

Als Hostname habe ich momentan eine IP, da der Hostname noch nicht übers WWW erreichbar ist. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen? Wie kann ich das umgehen?

MfG Timmäh!


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2011)

> Als Hostname habe ich momentan eine IP, da der Hostname noch nicht übers WWW erreichbar ist. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen? Wie kann ich das umgehen?


Eine IP zu nehmen geht nicht, dass muss ein Hostname sein. Scvhau mal ins multiserver tutorial, da steht drin wie Du den Server vorbereiten musst. Z.b. Die hostnamen in /etc/hosts auf master und slave eintragen und einen root User für den Zugriff vom slave auf dem master anlegen.


----------

